# Icd 9 code for infection due to external fixation device



## twosmek (Jan 27, 2010)

WOULD YOU USE THE CODE 996.67 OR ANOTHER CODE. 

996.67 IS FOR INFECTION AND INFLAMMATORY REACTION DUE TO INTERNAL ORTHOPEDIC DEVICE, IMPLANT, AND GRAFT. 

THE HEADING UNDER 996.6 STATES: DUE TO THE PRESENCE OF ANY DEVICE IMPLANT, AND GRAFT CLASSIFIABLE TO 996.0-996.5 

996.4 INCLUDES EXTERNAL FIXATION DEVICE UTILIZING INTERNAL SCREWS PINS OR OTHER METHODS OF FIXATION. 

OPINIONS.


----------



## michellelgrd (Jan 27, 2010)

i thought all external devices were fixated using internal pins and screw so i would say go with 996.4


----------



## twosmek (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, these were. It was not a mechanical failure though which is what the 996.4 group is for . 
I am just looking for agreement or disagreement I guess for using the 996.67 code. I can't really find anything definiative as to what to use the infection caused by the fixator.


----------



## michellelgrd (Jan 27, 2010)

yes but if u look up infection due to device in the front it directs u to these codes


----------



## twosmek (Jan 27, 2010)

You may be reading it incorrectly. it states 
Infection
due to or resulting from​device, implant, or graft (any)(presence of)--see Complications,infections and inflammation, due to (presence of) anyu device, implant, or graft classified to 996.0-996.5 NEC​
not to use 996.0-996.5

if you look under complications; infection and inflammation; due to any device, implant or graft classified to 996.0-996.5--it is further indented and you get options of the following:

joint prosthesis, internal-996.66
orthopedic NEC-996.67
orthopedic NEC-joint, internal-996.66


Which leads me to believe to use 996.67.


----------

